# Frogs & Lizards.



## thepythia (Oct 25, 2011)

I have been rather unlucky in herping lately, I spent one day/night camping in Lakefield National park in mid Sept. and herping around where I live but I havent seen any snakes other than BTS @ home. Please correct my incorrect IDS and feel free to ID the ones I haven't or have had trouble with

This is the smallest BTS I have come across






and the largest..





FROGS:
Orange-thighed Treefrog? found in wet tropics and were slightly larger than _L.gracilenta_ with a much brighter orange.
















White-lipped Treefrog _Litoria infrafrenata

_





Stoney-creek Frog _Litoria lesueuri_





Could someone please ID these frogs, Found in Lakefield NP.
















Common Green treefrog_ Litoria caerulea
_





Broad-palmed Rocketfrog? _Litoria latopalmata

_





SKINKS

Eastern Blue-tongue _Tiliqua scincoides

_










he wasn't to impressed to be spotted during the night.











_Carlia _sp.






maybe a young_ Eulamprus_ sp?






MONITORS:

Lace Monitor_ Varanus Varius

_










Yellow Spotted Monitor? _Varanus Panoptes

_










GECKOS:

Byones Gecko? _Heteronotia Binoei
_





I only noticed when i was resizing the pictures but there seems to be possible ticks on them?
tiny little bugs.











_Nactus cheverti
_





Zigzag Velvet Gecko? _Oedura rhombifer_


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok some ID's 
Labelled Litoria leseurii is Litoria wilcoxii or Litoria jungay. L.leseurii is only south of Sydney. 

The ones below you ask for ID are Litoria rothii

The L.latopalmata is correct. 

Cryptoblepharus sp.





V.panoptes is correct. 

Not Bynoes Gecko. They are both Nactus cheverti. 


Gehyra dubia







Looks like you've found heaps and had great fun good on you and good pics.


----------



## thepythia (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for those IDs  . I have a book titled Wildlife of tropical North QLD which I use to ID frogs, perhaps not the best book to use...


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 2, 2011)

Amazing! I especially love the photo of the BTS 
And the colour on those frogs is so vivid!


----------



## miss2 (Nov 2, 2011)

seriously amazing bluies! so chunky!


----------



## jedi_339 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice pictures, I'll admit I had to look for a few seconds to find the large BTS in the rafters :lol:


----------



## froggyboy86 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice shots, your latopalmata if its from Lakefield is most probably a Litoria pallida.


----------



## thepythia (Nov 3, 2011)

Haha yeah the BTS is a little hard to spot.. 

Thanks for the comments everyone


----------

